
Perhaps Entrepreneurs Can Stay East After All - eric
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1249/Massachusetts-Ranked-1-Perhaps-Entrepreneurs-Can-Stay-East-After-All.aspx
======
jwecker
I think you're right- MA is great- but it seems no one was very impressed with
the way they did rankings: http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1551

